# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R-34 Raspored dežurstava

## spajalica

Nova rasprodaja (jesenko-zimska) održat ce se u *subotu, 24.11.2012. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na zagrebačkom velesajmu

*Opet će nam trebati vaša dragocjena pomoć, *u četvrtak i u subotu.* Za sve detalje oko    označavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na   našem portalu ili ovdje, ili pitajte na ovom topicu. Također vas molim da se upoznate s novim pravilima za volontere koji su dostupni ovdje

Evo i rasporeda dežurstava, upisujete se na sljedeći način-ako dolazite     sa djetetom upišite pored SD (sa djetetom, ali molimo da veću djecu  dovodite samo ako je to nužno, pavilijon nije ni zabavno ni sigurno mjesto za djecu).
Smjene su okvirne, pa ako    baš ne mozete od-do, upišite točno od kad  do kad planirate biti, i toga se, molim vas, onda i    držite. Ako iz  bilo kojeg razloga ne možete doći, molim vas, samo    javite. U zagradi  je napisano koliko nam ljudi treba za    funkcioniranje jedne smjene. U  dvorani istovremeno ne smije biti više ljudi nego što je potrebno  (uočili smo na nekoliko zadnjih rasprodaja da se u dvorani istovremeno  nalazi previše volonterki a da za njih nema posla, što bismo željele  izbjeći na ovoj i idučim rasprodajama)

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*16-19 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## ani4

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*16-19 (15)*
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Willow

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19 (15)*
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*
13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


vidimo se i ovaj put, nadam se da neće biti izmjena  :Grin:

----------


## mamitzi

[QUOTE=Willow;2273028]*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19 (15)*
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*
13-18 (15)*
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


spajalice, ako misliš da mogu više pomoći u subotu u jutarnjoj smjeni - prebaci me (znaš da baš nisam iskusna)

----------


## Cathy

> *ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> *1.Cathy
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## BORNA MALI

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## mama pticica

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Joss

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## jadro

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## rossa

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## pipi-lipi

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7. pipi-lipi
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. willow
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6. pipi-lipi
7.
8.
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## helly7

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. willow
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

----------


## baka

Prijavile bi se za volontiranje:
baka
četvrtak 11-14 h
subota 13 - 16 h
Eva
četvrtak 16 - 18 h
subota 7 - 10 h

----------


## ana.m

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.ana.m
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. willow
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.
 9.
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

----------


## diči

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Diči SB
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.ana.m
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. willow
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.diči
 9.
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.diči
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.

----------


## baka

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Diči SB
 5.baka
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.ana.m
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. willow
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.diči
 9.Eva
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.diči
 3.baka
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.

----------


## baka

Evo, uspjela sam se upisati u tablicu za volontiranje, hvala rossa na uputama!

----------


## bebačica

> ČETVRTAK
>  9-11 (8)
>  1.Cathy
>  2.rossa
>  3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
>  4.
>  5.
>  6.
>  7.
> ...


Ako uspijem dođem u subotu od 13 , ovisi o stanju na poslu , nemogu ništa obećati !
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Willow

*ČETVRTAK*

9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.Diči SB
5.baka
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7. pipi-lipi
8.helly7 (16:30)
9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
10.ana.m
11.bebačica
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. 
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6. pipi-lipi
7.ana.m
8.diči
9.Eva
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.diči
3.baka
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Moram se (opet hm  :Sad:  )izbrisati sa subote ujutro, ako stignem dođem popodne. Četvrtak ostaje  :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

Kao i uvijek, doći ću s voljom i u neko vrijeme ... kada  :neznam:

----------


## Lutonjica

*ČETVRTAK

*9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.Diči SB
5.baka
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7. pipi-lipi
8.helly7 (16:30)
9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
10.ana.m
11.bebačica
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. 
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6. pipi-lipi
7.ana.m
8.diči
9.Eva
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.diči
3.baka
4. Lutonjica
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Davor

*ČETVRTAK*

9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.Diči SB
5.baka
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7. pipi-lipi
8.helly7 (16:30)
9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
10.ana.m
11.bebačica
12. Davor + + 
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. 
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6. pipi-lipi
7.ana.m
8.diči
9.Eva
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.diči
3.baka
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Arya

*ČETVRTAK*

9-11 (8)
1.Cathy
2.rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.Arya
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Cathy
2. rossa
3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
4.Diči SB
5.baka
6.Arya (do 13h)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. Ani4 ( sd)
2. willow
3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
4. ptičica 
5.joss
6. jadro (iza 17)
7. pipi-lipi
8.helly7 (16:30)
9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
10.ana.m
11.bebačica
12. Davor + + 
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
7-13 (10)
1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
2. 
3.Cathy
4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
5. jadro
6. pipi-lipi
7.ana.m
8.diči
9.Eva
10.

13-18 (15)
1.mamitzi
2.diči
3.baka
4.Lutonjica
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## lelica

ČETVRTAK

 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Arya
 5.lelica(10)
 6.
 7.
 8.

 11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Diči SB
 5.baka
 6.Arya (do 13h)
 7.lelica
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

 16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
 5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.ana.m
 11.bebačica
 12. Davor + + 
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. 
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.diči
 9.Eva
 10.

 13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.diči
 3.baka
 4.Lutonjica
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

----------


## ana.m

Nisam napisala da u dubotu mogu biti samo do 11h, a neda mi se sada kopirati cijelu listu. Sorry!

Tako eto, ja, subota, do 11h !  :Smile:

----------


## emanina

ČETVRTAK

 9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Arya
 5.lelica(10)
 6.
 7.
 8.

 11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Diči SB
 5.baka
 6.Arya (do 13h)
 7.lelica
 8.emanina (od 10.30-12.30)
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

 16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
 5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.helly7 frendica (16:30)
 10.ana.m
 11.bebačica
 12. Davor + + 
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. 
 3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.diči
 9.Eva
 10.

 13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.diči
 3.baka
 4.Lutonjica
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

----------


## helly7

ČETVRTAK

9-11 (8)
 1.Cathy
 2.rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Arya
 5.lelica(10)
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Cathy
 2. rossa
 3.helly7 (mm-D.M.)
 4.Diči SB
 5.baka
 6.Arya (do 13h)
 7.lelica
 8.emanina (od 10.30-12.30)
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. Ani4 ( sd)
 2. willow
 3.MALI BORNA (16-19)
 4. ptičica 
5.joss
 6. jadro (iza 17)
 7. pipi-lipi
 8.helly7 (16:30)
 9.
 10.ana.m
 11.bebačica
 12. Davor + + 
13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1.Ani4 ( sd) 8-11
 2. 
3.Cathy
 4.MALI BORNA (10-13)
 5. jadro
 6. pipi-lipi
 7.ana.m
 8.diči
 9.Eva
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1.mamitzi
 2.diči
 3.baka
 4.Lutonjica
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15. 



Na žalost frendici nema tko čuvati blizanke pa je morala odustati od volontiranja.... Ja dolazim sutra poslije posla i mm ujutro!

----------


## Arya

ja sam se zapisala za sutra 9-13, ali se ne osjecam najbolje... vidjet cu kako cu biti ujutro. nadam se da cu moci doci!

----------


## diči

Crknuo mi auto! Ako će netko na velesajam iz pravca istoka,sesveta i može me povesti neka mi se javi! Hvala

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Diči, ja idem sa istoka za sat vremena. 
Mogu te pokupiti na okretištu Dubrava ili negdje na tom potezu.

----------


## diči

Dunja & Vita jel kasnim?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

kasniš  :Smile:

----------


## diči

javljam se za danas dunja&vita... :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Rado, ali danas ni ja neću ići.
Računaj na mene za slijedeću rasprodaju.  :Smile:

----------


## diči

ok.tnx

----------


## Smokvica.

Ne znam di da pitam, tu mi se cini najprikladnije.. oce bit sutra koja hranilica na rasprodaji, da ne idem bezveze..

----------


## ana.m

Menis e čini da sam vidjela, ali bilo bi dobro da ti se javi netko tko je danas bio tamo.
Znam sto posto da je bila jedna kaj se nakači na stol, ona manja, za velike se ne mogu sjetiti, ali ja nisam bila danas.

----------


## puntica

mislim da su bile 2 ili 3
jedna mala, jedna standardna, i jedna lijepa drvena slična ko tripp trapp

----------


## Smokvica.

Hvala vam na brzom odgovoru! A kad sam vec tu,da priupitam  :Smile:  jel ima kakav volonterski posao na rasprodaji, koji je moguce odradit sa bebom na cici? Rado bi pomogla, al neznam kako to izgleda  u danima preko tjedna, ovo subotom mi se cini previse  strkovito..

----------


## baka

Draga Smokvica, najbolje je doći i vidjeti u živo to zanimljivo događanje u svim stvaralačkim etapama.

----------


## spajalica

hvala svima od  :Heart: 
veliki ste posao odradile i omogucile da i ovu 34. rasprodaju privedemo kraju.

----------


## Frida

Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## superx

Uf jedva čekamo novu!!

----------


## mama pticica

kaj ova nova rasprodaja nema raspored dežurstava ili?  :Smile:

----------

